# USB stick fails to connect



## Graaf_van_Vlaanderen (Sep 27, 2010)

I just bought a new USB stick (Kingston Data traveler G3)
http://www.kingston.com/flash/dt_chart.asp
and received this error when hooking up. It does work under Linux 2.6.32.
My other Kingston USB sticks work fine.
Any thoughts?


```
uhub_reattach_port: device problem (USB_ERR_TIMEOUT), disabling port 4
uhub_reattach_port: port 4 reset failed, error=USB_ERR_TIMEOUT
uhub_reattach_port: device problem (USB_ERR_TIMEOUT), disabling port 4
uhub_reattach_port: port 4 reset failed, error=USB_ERR_TIMEOUT
uhub_reattach_port: device problem (USB_ERR_TIMEOUT), disabling port 4
uhub_reattach_port: port 4 reset failed, error=USB_ERR_TIMEOUT
uhub_reattach_port: device problem (USB_ERR_TIMEOUT), disabling port 4
uhub_reattach_port: port 4 reset failed, error=USB_ERR_TIMEOUT
uhub_reattach_port: device problem (USB_ERR_TIMEOUT), disabling port 4
pid 10252 (sleep), uid 1001: exited on signal 3
```


----------



## EdGe (Sep 27, 2010)

Greetings.

Reformatting the usb stick might help.


----------



## Graaf_van_Vlaanderen (Sep 27, 2010)

EdGe said:
			
		

> Greetings.
> 
> Reformatting the usb stick might help.



I cleared the USB stick completely on a Linux machine by:


```
# dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdc bs=64k
```

It doesn't seem to help though.


----------



## EdGe (Sep 28, 2010)

By suggesting reformatting the usb stick, I ment to put a new file system on it.
Sometimes new purchased stick are badly formatted. newfs_msdos(8)() or an
other formatting tool should do.


----------



## Graaf_van_Vlaanderen (Sep 28, 2010)

EdGe said:
			
		

> By suggesting reformatting the usb stick, I ment to put a new file system on it.
> Sometimes new purchased stick are badly formatted. newfs_msdos(8)() or an
> other formatting tool should do.



I already did this (on a Linux box)
Even then I don't see how this is going to help.
In my opinion this is purely a hardware - kernel issue. There is something 'new'
in the hardware of this stick the USB layer of the operating system cannot cope with.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 28, 2010)

Graaf_van_Vlaanderen said:
			
		

> I already did this (on a Linux box)
> Even then I don't see how this is going to help.



Yes, it's not getting to the point of even looking at the contents.



> In my opinion this is purely a hardware - kernel issue. There is something 'new'
> in the hardware of this stick the USB layer of the operating system cannot cope with.



Most likely, it's something weird about the way that particular USB stick works.  There are "quirks" that can be added to the USB system with usbconfig(8).  Unfortunately, I have no examples to give, although I've been looking.  The better place to ask is the freebsd-usb mailing list.


----------



## Graaf_van_Vlaanderen (Sep 28, 2010)

wblock said:
			
		

> Yes, it's not getting to the point of even looking at the contents.
> 
> 
> 
> Most likely, it's something weird about the way that particular USB stick works.  There are "quirks" that can be added to the USB system with usbconfig(8).  Unfortunately, I have no examples to give, although I've been looking.  The better place to ask is the freebsd-usb mailing list.



Thanks, I'll take a look into your suggestions.
Actually a couple years back I had something similar with Solaris and a Transcend USB stick. It turned out to be a Solaris issue.


----------

